# Ad22 Help Now Help Help Help Asap



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Ok i installed the calipers, rotors, pads.. blah blah.. reattached the brake lines, and started my car... i pushed hte brakes.. nothing.. same thing happend before when i changed my pads on the 200.. i pumped and pumped..

By the way alot of fluid came out of the lines.. so i filled the resivior back up, and started pumping, it used like almost 2/3 the resivior, so i filled it back up, and am still pumping.. although now, i am not sure how long i should have to pump, i assume that it has to fill up the brake lines again?.. and the caliper piston.. HELP ME


is this normal?? help help help


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Umm,
With brakes, bleeding is a good thing. Just not when you're driving.

Seth


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

no no.. ok, i checked it.. undernath, a HUGE puddle of brake fluid.. i checked the banjo aka brake line bolt.. adn i got to turn it.. almsot a full turn.. im goign to check again..


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

ok yea.. now my brakes dont leak.. now the pedal feels like its pumping, it gets really hard, then ill leave it be for like 2 seconds, and it goes back to dead limp.. wtf?!?!.. SOMEONE WHO KNOWS HELP!!!!!!!1


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

I didnt bleed the brakes by the way, i have no clue how to?... i just figured if i put in liquid into the master cylendar, then it will feed to the lines.. im just trying to get my brakes to work now!


HELLLLLLPPPPPPP


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

Is it absolutly necissary to upgrade the master cylendar???

DAMNIT, SOMEONE WHO KNOWS SOMETHING GET HERE NOW!!!!!!! BLAH!!!!!!!! I NEED HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
You have to bleed the brakes. Otherwise the air in the lines will just be squished around. You will push the pedal, but the calipers won't compress.

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You have air in your brake lines. Pumping does no good because there is nowhere for the air to go. You have to bleed each caliper so that air is pumped OUT of the system. It usually takes two people and a quart of brake fluid for a complete change.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

cool.. bruce, come help.. lmao.. i have a friend doing it for me.. in a little while.. so i sHOULD be good.. ill update later


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

ok update... i blead the brakes, and now, the pedal is still spongy.. i have correct pads and eveyrthing, i also installed stainless steel lines.. when i pump the brakes, the brake fluid cap is on.. nothing happens... no tightening no nothing.. what the hell..


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

??


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

How did you bleed them?Here's my correct as I know bleeding method:start with the wheel farthest from the master cylinder and move to the next farthest etc.To bleed: have helper push down the brake pedal all the way to the floor and open the bleeder screw.Now tighten the bleeder screw and then have helper let the pedal back up.Repeat until all the air is out of the lines.Check the master cylinder frequently so that you do not run out of fluid or else you will need to start from scratch again.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

man, im just goign to mineke, thanks himile frontire, and bruce.. and EVERYONE elSE WHO WANTEd to helP!


----------

